
Zynga Sets Price Range For IPO At $8.50 To $10 Per Share - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/02/zynga-sets-price-range-for-ipo-at-8-50-to-10-per-share/
======
beedogs
They'll open at $25 and their awful founders will get away with yet another
atrocious scam.

